

Hackers of the World, Unite - muki
http://master-signifier.posterous.com/

======
batista
_Technology. What exactly is it? It's stuff. Stuff we make. And stuff that
makes. Or helps us make. Make stuff._

Eloquence. Not his strong point. Like passing Hacker News and a few books of
post-marxist philosophers through a Markov chain generator.

